# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  الآآآآآآآن ,, اطلب توقيعك الفلاشي هنا فقط >> اول 15 عضو <<

## أشرف

السلام عليكم 

انا ارتقيت  :bigsmile:  الى عمل تواقيع فلاشية لكم بعد التواقيع الثابتة السابقة

طبعا معاها موسيقى او عزاء او مولد على حسب الطلب

15 طلب انا ناوي اعمل ليهم توقيع 

هناك شرط (( المشاركات لا تقل عن 25 مشاركة )) >> هنا فقط 

اللذي يريد يكتب :

1- اسم العضو 
2- الصورة 1- اذا توافرت ام 2- نوع الصورة اللي يبي عليها التوقيع اذا لم تتوافر > اختر واحدة
3- الصوت >> 1- موسيقة ام عزاء ام مولد او 2- بدون صوت 3- اذا عند العضو يرسل الصوت اللي يبيه وانا اركبه
4- الشعر او 1- الكتابة من عند العضو 2- او بدون 


وان شاء الله يطلع التوقيع بافضل نتيجة 

حياكم 
أشرف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  ..

مرحبا 

اخوي اشرف يعطيك العافية 

المنتدى لا يمكن وضع توقيع فلاشي  

با التوفيق في اعمالك 

تحياتي

----------


## أشرف

اذا لايمكن وضع توقيع فلاشي في اي مشكله 

احوله الى صورة gif بس بدون صوت

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ننتظر اخ اشرف 

الابداعــ

----------


## Sweet Magic

> اذا لايمكن وضع توقيع فلاشي في اي مشكله 
> 
> احوله الى صورة gif بس بدون صوت



با التوفيق في جميع الاعمال والتواقيع اللي راح تقوم بها 

تحياتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

طيب ليه ماتكون فيه تواقيع فلاشية ..
يعطيك العافية أخي على الطرح..
ونتمى لابداعك الاستمرار..
ابي توقيع فلاشي بسيط من ذوقك..

----------


## مضراوي

اذا مسمووح عآدي 
:)
اذا ماعليك امر
بس الى محرم ...

----------


## أموله

مرحبا انا ابي توقيع للعييييييد 

شكـرآ ،،

مقدمـآ

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*اخي اشرف ..*

*تسلم ع جهودك رائعه ..*

*وبنتظار ابداعك ..*

*دمت بود ..*

----------


## أشرف

[SIZE=7][COLOR=Red]1
[SIZE=4][COLOR=Black]شمعه الوادي اتفضلي توقيعك

 اولا : الفلاشي :
 
http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00778/63uga6836nzb.swf
الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع : الارتفاع : 239 العرض : 417
لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا : صورة بصيغة gif :

----------


## أشرف

2
أمولة
اتفضلي :
اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00779/e41je0t8rrdf.swf
الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 257 العرض :421 
لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :
جاري التحميل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي اشرف*
*تواقيعك مميزة جدا*
*وانا كذلك اطلب توقيع*
*ابغاه الى شهر محرم ويكون فيه عزاء* 
*وهذا هو العزاء* 
*http://shiavoice.com/play-qzhs1.html*
*مع خالص شكري لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## my angel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
جهود رائعه وتصاميم ماشاء اللله
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي وموفق لكل خير ..
أني امبى توقيع .. يكون عليه اسمي ..
وامبى صوره تكون حزينه .. ولو فيها عن البحر والقمر يكون افضل
الصوت امبى موسيقى ..
الشعر .. من ايديك اخوي ^^
وبصفه عامه امبى التوقيع حزين وماامبى فيه وجوه بنات ابدا ..
.. حوائج مقضيه ان شاء الله 
ننتظر ابداعاتك 
دمت بخير ..

----------


## أشرف

ملاحظة الى الجميع : التواقيع الفلاشية راح يكون الصوت فيها من يفتح الصفحة وليس عند مرور الماوس عليها .

 *نهـــ إحساس ـضة* 
 *my angel* 

بالانتظار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تواقيع جميله جدا 

تسلم يمناك أشرف 

عساك على القوه اخوي ابغى التوقيع لمحرم (الصوره الامام الحسين وعلى كفيه عبد الله الرضيع سلام الله عليهم ) والصوتيه بدوقك *

----------


## أشرف

*نهـــ إحساس ـضة* 
 اتفضلي :
اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00782/rjpq5eszvj69.swf
الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 297 العرض :373 
لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :
جاري التحميل

----------


## قمر دنياي

تواقيع راااااائعه 
واني بعد بغيت توقيع لمحرم 
وابيه يكون فيه لون احمر واسود 
وموفق بأذن الباري

----------


## أشرف

*تعديل 
نهــ احساس ـضة 

http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00782/rjpq5eszvj69.swf
الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 297 العرض :373

----------


## مضراوي

وانا ابي تووقيع 
لمحرم
فيه صورة العباس (ع) 
ويكون لون التوقيع اسود 
وصوره رمزيه

----------


## أشرف

4
*My* *anger*
  اتفضلي :
 اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc01.arabsh.com/i/00786/jjvny5gftaj3.swf
 الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 315 العرض :315 
 لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :

----------


## قمر دنياي

واني وين توقيعي ؟

----------


## أشرف

وردة محمدية 
توقيع ( حيا الله على قولتهم ) هههه 
لان سويته بسرعه ولاني ملقيت الا صور قليلة انت لو قلتي لمحرم بس شان بدعت لكن التزمتي يشي وهو اللي حيرني 
ان شاء الله اقرب فرصة اسوي لك ارقى واحلى 
5
  *ورده محمديه*
 اتفضلي :
 اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00788/k0nhzeydcelh.swf
 الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 315 العرض :250 
 لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :
<a href="http://arabsh.com"><img src="http://dc02.arabsh.com/i/00788/3ubwmbouxikb.gif" border="0"></a><br>

----------


## my angel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
ماشاء الله جميل التوقيع .. والموسيقى روعه 
بس اخوي .. اني طلبت ان يكون فيه صورة للبحر .. وماتكون فيه صور للبنات !!
واني استغربت انك نسيت طلبي ..يعني اذا ماعليك كلافه .. تقدر تغيره اليي  وتحط صورة للبحر بنفس الموسيقى .. واذا ماتقدر مشكوور وماتقصر 
ورابط الموسيقى .. اذا تقدر امباه لأن الموسيقى مره سحرتني ..
رحم الله والديك  ماتقصر وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله ..
ومشكور مره ثانيه 
دمت بخير

----------


## مضراوي

وين توقيعي اشرف من زمان انا قلت الك ...

----------


## أشرف

my angel 
ان شاء الله راح أسوي لك ثاني ومن عيوني وبنفس الموسيقى 
واحب اقوول لك ترى مو ناسي هذه عيوون وانت قلت صورة حزينة هههههه  على العموم دقايق ويكون جاهز

 *~..M!kage*
ان شاء الله ادري بس انا ما ابي استعجل بتوقيعك 
ابغى اسويه لك روعه هههههه وزحمة على ما اوصل لك 
وانا متاسف

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكور اخوي اشرف ورحم الله والديك عن النار والعذب 

حبيت اقولك اخوي روابط التوقيع ما صحيحه عندي وما تفتح 
اتمنى اني ما ثقلت عليك وادا كانت الصوره محيرتنك عادي ولا يهمك اي شي يطلع من ايدك حلو 

عساك على القوه يارب

----------


## أشرف

اتفضلوا هذا رابط لمجموعه تواقيع لمحرم :


يعني ما يحتاج تطلبوا مني لمحرم 
 http://www.voice-hussein.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15904

----------


## أشرف

6*
~..M!kage
*
اتفضلي :
 اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00792/wga9i6cv3xm2.swf
 الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 350 العرض :300 
 لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :

----------


## أشرف

7*
my angel
*  اتفضلي :
 اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc05.arabsh.com/i/00792/j7z4r7pa0egq.swf
 الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 350 العرض :300 
 لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :

----------


## أشرف

8  قمر دنياي
اتفضلي :
 اولا توقيعك الفلاشي :
http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/00792/qhb00nsez408.swf
 الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع الارتفاع : 350 العرض :300 
 لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا صورة التوقيع بصيغة gif :

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي اشرف

مجهود رائع

تحيــــــــــاتي

----------


## أشرف

الله يعافيك اختي بحر العجائب
شكرا على الطله

----------


## أموله

آآبغـى توقييع

----------


## مضراوي

حلو توقيعي 
بس انا قلت ابي فيه صورة العباس (ع)

----------


## أشرف

*~..M!kage*
في رابط وضعته خاص بتواقسع عاشوراء لانها كثيرة 
 *أموله*
بس اقدر اسوي توقيع لك راح احضر

----------


## أشرف

جميييييييييع التواقيع بصيغة gif  وسريعه  :

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تسلم إيدك آشرف :) ..*

*وربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حلو 
تسلم يمناك  اخوي 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه
ورحم الله والديك عن النار والعداب 
*

----------


## أشرف

العفو 

انا حاضر وهذا بسيط

----------


## أشرف

لي رجعة بعد الاختبارات ان شاء الله

----------


## لمعة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااااااااته  


وينك يا أخ أشرف ؟؟ موجود والا لا ؟؟؟


أريد توقيع فلاشي  ممكـــــــــــن

----------


## أشرف

السلام عليكم 
عودة حميدة

----------


## أشرف

توقيع (لمعان)

اولا : الفلاشي :
 http://download.mrkzy.com/e/262011_md_12987134926.swf



الحجم الافتراضي للتوقيع : الارتفاع : 300 العرض :370
 لان المنتدى لا يدعم الفلاش 

ثانيا : صورة بصيغة gif :
غير متوفر

----------


## لمعة

واااااااااااااااااااااووووووووو,,,,روعــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــه 


مشكوريا أخ أشرف على هالتوقيع الحلو ,,,,,,,ولوانه حــــــــــــــــــزين لكن يكفي تغريد هالطيور وهالعصافير 


التي توحي بأشراااااااااااااقه جديده 

والايقاع الحلو 


يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أشرف

الحمد لله عجبك 
وحاضرين

----------

أموله (04-05-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (04-02-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية اخ اشرف 
موفق

----------


## أموله

يعطـِيك العـإفيه
بالتوفيق ..  ~

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*مشكوووووووووور والله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

ابني العزيز اشرف 

يعطيك العافية على مبادرتك الحلوة 

وارجوا منك ان تعمل لي توقيع مميز حسب التالي 


(1) صورة تجمع السيد حسن نصرالله والقائد الشهيد عماد مغنية بدون اي مؤثرات مع مراعاة شعار حزب الله
ايضا وجود اسمي  ابو طارق  

واشكرك مقدما

----------

